

Ask HN: Are there any coders that don't type fast? - citizenkeys

Non-hackers are sometimes impressed with my typing speed.  When I was in high school, I had to take a typing class.  I intentionally scheduled it at as my final class of the day so I could finish all the assignments fast and leave school early.<p>My typing skills come from having to learn to type in the dark in the middle of the night when I was a kid.  I had to sneak my computer use late at night because I had school the next day and was supposed to be sleeping.  That experience is probably common for many nerds.  I also got the original Microsoft Natural Keyboard when that was released ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Natural_keyboard ).  That also improved my typing.<p>Are there any coders in this world that don't type fast?
======
jejones3141
Yes. I probably peaked on typing speed (at something like 40 or so wpm
corrected) long ago when I actually took a typing class using manual
typewriters.

(And for me, these days, TypeMatrix is the way to go.)

~~~
nonamegiven
I just looked at the TypeMatrix site. Looks cool 'n all, but I'm wary of their
keyboard configuration (grid of even rows and columns of keys) that's so
physically different from most very other keyboard you might encounter
(standard staggered key arrangement).

I'm not saying that standard staggered is inherently superior, but it is what
most people learn on and use.

Comments?

~~~
jejones3141
After a short period of confusion, I can now switch back and forth with no
hassle.

------
inetsee
Yes.

~~~
dekken_
slowders they're called.

